# Macaron help!!!!!!



## macaron (Feb 14, 2013)

I be been making macarons for a month and attended a class .. I could say I manage to make nice macarons but my problem is after the 24 hour maturation in the fridge with the fillings my macaron shell is not crispy anymore It doesn't feel like a crunchy egg shell. (but i do get the chewy center) I dun think its my filling soaking up to the thin crust that was suppose to b crispy. So what is the problem . The texture of the thin crust is more like a crunchy cookie being left out for a while but I kept my macarons in a freezer zip lock bag and some in air tight container .

Please help !!! My teacher in that class couldn't answer me !!! 

Frustrated. 

Thanks


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you tried putting them in the fridge with out the filling - that way you could actually determine whether or not the the filling is affecting the texture? 

If it is the filling changing the texture, you could try brushing the underside of the macaron with a little melted cocoa butter before filling. 

Or you could leave the macarons at room temp to use the next day and fill them then?


----------



## macaron (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi cakeface 
Thx for the reply. 
I did try putting ten in the fridge unfilled. And also try leaving them out at room temp unfilled. But it still seems that my outter she'll doesn't stay crunchy after a day

I have incorporated egg white powder and cream if tartar 165 almond flour 165 g powdered sugar 150 g sugar 115g egg whites. Would it b the amout of ingredients ? I'm using French method 

Let me try brushing it w cocoa butter and see. 
This is frustrating ...

Thanks so much


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Macarons are best eaten after a day spent in the fridge, texture will be slightly chewy and this is normal.

If you are not happy after a few tries troubleshooting your recipe, maybe it is time to find a different one.

Internet shopping for recipes does not always yield good results, so I suggest hitting your local library (the place with all those books that you can read for FREE, lolol) and doing some research.

I myself have never made them, HAVE eaten many and there is a bit of a snap when biting into one (and then a slight chewy texture), or would gladly pass a recipe along.

mimi

Ran across this blog...

http://notsohumblepie.blogspot.com/2010/08/macaron-troubleshooting-new-recipe.html


----------



## tine (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi macaron! I know what you mean about the soft shell. I, ve eaten them in a macaron store where they use italian method and it happened to me once when i had taken the shells out of the fridge and waited to long before filling, i cant remember if they were made with italian or french but i do know i threw them away, didn't like them. Here 's an easy recipe you could try, see if it makes a difference: 100 gr powdered sugar, 55 gr almond meal, 50 gr eggwhites aged, 30 gr sugar. When you are not certain about recipes always make small portions first i've learned. Good luck


----------

